

How  to Hack Dressing Well - ryandawidjan
http://blog.pistollake.com/post/63019155955/5-ways-to-hack-dressing-well

======
fnbaptiste
I feel like shopping online has helped my fashion sense. Before I would just
walk into a store, try on the first thing that look agreeable, and if it fit
I'd buy it and leave. Mostly I just wanted to get in and out. But most online
retailers have lookbooks and recommendations. You get a better idea of what
clothes look good with other clothes. Plus because you're in the comfort of
your own home, you can take as much time you want deciding what you think
looks best. Also the simple act of browsing clothes becomes a lot
easier/faster. Rather than rummaging through a store you're just scrolling
down a page. You can literally glance through hundreds of styles in a matter
of minutes.

~~~
wsul
I think the inspiration side of it is huge - seeing how a look wears on
someone else is completely different than seeing something hanging or on a
mannequin. Which online retailers do it best?

Personally a huge fan of MFA on Reddit for inspiration.

------
zapnap
Very relevant article from the opposite sex pov from awhile back:
[http://blog.timoni.org/post/24619757935/why-i-wear-the-
same-...](http://blog.timoni.org/post/24619757935/why-i-wear-the-same-thing-
every-day-and-what-i-wear)

Really made me rethink what was in my own closet and what was worth owning
(and nice obligatory hat tip to William Gibson). As with most things, less is
more.

~~~
wsul
Damn, this author did a way better job than I did too.

------
snazzymustache
Shopping online has made me hate shopping 100x less than I used to. I dig that
its becoming increasingly easy to buy legit stuff online without having to go
to a freggin mall.

~~~
a3n
I bought two pair of Levis online. Same size and style as each other, and as
the pair I had at home that convinced me I wanted more. All three pairs are
radically different fits. The two pair came from different suppliers, shipped
by $ONLINE_RETAILER.

It's not a paradise by any means.

EDIT: this was meant to be a reply to wsul's sibling comment.

~~~
wsul
I've had the same problem before. Store shopping as well. Sometimes I'll try
on two colors of the same shirt and they'll fit much differently. The fix to
this though is just to find the manufacturers that understand how important
consistency is. It isn't easy.. manufacturing clothes is fairly imprecise,
depending on methods used, but some companies care more than others.

------
spada
you've omitted the single greatest hack - actually being in shape. it makes
buy clothes so much easier, most certainly when shopping online.

~~~
wsul
Haha, very true. I think that'll be the next blog - MED/tl;dr on being in
shape - especially when you're time-constrained / building a company.

~~~
spada
skipping, planks, & pushups. it won't make anyone super strong but guys can be
far more fit than average. nothing worse than a fatty wearing the clothes
you've described. also, MFA is fantastic.

~~~
wsul
skipping ... ?
[http://reallifemaggie.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/skipping.g...](http://reallifemaggie.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/skipping.gif)

I'm of the mind that 95% of being in shape is in the kitchen - and a lot of
the same principles apply - find what works, put in the prep, then set it and
forget it.

